# Panasonic TZ8 or TZ10



## richard33dees (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi folks,

I'm considering buying the GLW a new camera which I think would be either a Panasonic TZ8 or TZ10. Comparing the two there only seems to be Geotaging, HD video and +£70 on the TZ10 seems to be the difference.

I just wondered if anyone has one of these that could comment on how easy they are to use and any problems encountered? Either that, I'm looking to buy her a compact in the sub £300 price band.

Thanks,

Rich


----------



## Olly1 (Feb 21, 2010)

Did you end up getting either of these?

I`m considering a new camera and trying to figure out if its worth spending £220 for a TZ8 or just to go for something around the £150 mark.

All i need it for is some standard car photos and the odd tourist pic, although i do want to be able to use it as a video camera to take some short clips and make simple detailing videos. My old Sony takes videos but its pretty blurred and useless at them.


----------



## rr dave (May 26, 2008)

After looking around I went for the TZ10 - The video is brilliant quality and the pictures are really good too at both ends of the zoom.


----------



## richard33dees (Feb 19, 2010)

lol what a coincidence, I went to buy the TZ10 today but Wilkinson Cameras had ran out of both models. Apparently Panasonic has a supply chain problem and don't know when there back in stock 

I decided on the TZ10 as it had the bigger viewing screen and better HD video software in it. Wilkinson Cameras are doing cashback on the TZ10 which makes it only £20 dearer than the TZ8 iirc

I did start looking at the dslr's :devil: but need to look into them a bit more before making the jump to one of those


----------



## Olly1 (Feb 21, 2010)

Dam you both :devil:

I was just about to pop down to Jessops and grab something for around the £150mark and now I see this Wilkinsons site which have extended the £30 cash bach so a TZ10 works out at £249. :wall: arhhhhh

Did either of you compare the video quality on the TZ8 to the TZ10 or just go but the spec on the box?

Dont suppose either of you have posted any videos on youtube that i can check the quality of?

Thanks


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

one camera not to forget is the fz38 video quality is very good hd and won lots of praise by many experts :thumb:


----------



## Olly1 (Feb 21, 2010)

Just googled the fz38 and i think its too big for me. I just want a camera for photographing and to video my car (telling the misses we need it for holidays).


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

it does feel small in the hand :thumb:


----------



## richard33dees (Feb 19, 2010)

Olly1 said:


> Dam you both :devil:
> 
> I was just about to pop down to Jessops and grab something for around the £150mark and now I see this Wilkinsons site which have extended the £30 cash bach so a TZ10 works out at £249. :wall: arhhhhh
> 
> ...


Ano, TZ8 £219, TZ10 £249 makes it worth the extra imo. I only compared the hd video spec on the box tbh. Whether it was just sales patter or not, the salesman said that the AVCHD format was becoming the standard of all new cameras. Jointly developed by Sony & Panasonic I suppose this will be the case as Cannon and JVC have adopted it too.



GoodFella33 said:


> one camera not to forget is the fz38 video quality is very good hd and won lots of praise by many experts :thumb:


My sister has a FZ38, she's really impressed by it. It's the wrong style apparently for what the wife wants, she wants a compact that can be popped in her handbag. Our Kodak DX6490 is that style and a bit old and chunky


----------



## Olly1 (Feb 21, 2010)

Just been watching this guy review a number of cameras. He had good things to say about the TZ10.






O and it helps that the scenery is in my home country.

Man cameras have moved on in the last few years.


----------



## rr dave (May 26, 2008)

Panasonic Lumix TZ10 Digital Camera 3.0 inch LCD: Amazon.co.uk: Electronics & Photo

£252 delivered from amazon

No videos on youtube but I'l try get something posted for you.


----------



## Olly1 (Feb 21, 2010)

rr dave said:


> Panasonic Lumix TZ10 Digital Camera 3.0 inch LCD: Amazon.co.uk: Electronics & Photo
> 
> £252 delivered from amazon
> 
> No videos on youtube but I'l try get something posted for you.


Thanks, but no need. I`ve just found a guy reviewing the camera and showing is video capabilities.

Same price at Dixons. Call me stupid, but couldn`t find any stores for them. Are they only online?


----------



## rr dave (May 26, 2008)

Amazon? Yeah they are only an online store. Been about for years always had very good service from them. 

Note on they are offerring a free camera case there but it is too small for the camera! lol


----------



## Olly1 (Feb 21, 2010)

Not that stupid. I know about amazon. I was referring to Dixons?


----------



## rr dave (May 26, 2008)

haha - yeah dixons are only online now


----------



## richard33dees (Feb 19, 2010)

:speechles must use youtube more :lol: Cheers for that, just makes me want one more :thumb:

I looked at the Canon 210IS as well, but it just felt cheap to me compared to the TZ's and I'm not that keen on the Sony alternatives.


----------



## quicky connor (Jan 31, 2010)

i have a fz38 it is very easy to use and produce brilliant photos

it isnt as big as you think 

and if you gonna buy tz10 for that money id recommended fz38


----------



## scfc74 (Apr 5, 2009)

I bought a TZ10 today and have to say that the video, picture and build quality is very good - cost £266 (last one in store) and have been given a claimback form to complete for £30 from Panasonic - only problem is - the offer ends 30th June according to the form!!!!


----------



## Olly1 (Feb 21, 2010)

After spending a lot of the weekend reading and watching reviews, i feel i know a lot more about cameras now. I ended up going for a TZ10 for £245 from ukcamerastore.co.uk added a small bag and 16gb SDHC card for £290 delivered. Seemed the best deal i could find.


I thought about the FZ38 but the video camera wasn`t as good as on the TZ10. It had slight issues when using the zoom and focusing.

Did come across the Canon Powershot SX20IS which had an impressive 20x optical zoom but it was the same size as the FZ38 and for me using the camera for travel and the odd car pic and video size was important and it is a pluss to be able to fit the compact in your pocket. :thumb:


----------



## richard33dees (Feb 19, 2010)

scfc74 said:


> I bought a TZ10 today and have to say that the video, picture and build quality is very good - cost £266 (last one in store) and have been given a claimback form to complete for £30 from Panasonic - only problem is - the offer ends 30th June according to the form!!!!


mmm a bit concerned about that now, Carlisle has a Panasonic shop and they were still selling them with that offer today, although at full retail price 



Olly1 said:


> After spending a lot of the weekend reading and watching reviews, i feel i know a lot more about cameras now. I ended up going for a TZ10 for £245 from ukcamerastore.co.uk added a small bag and 16gb SDHC card for £290 delivered. Seemed the best deal i could find.


I've been guaranteed mine will be here on Friday, if not ukcamerastore.co.uk will be getting my money. Thanks for that Olly1, apart from Wilkinsons, it's a better price than I'd found so far :thumb:


----------



## Olly1 (Feb 21, 2010)

Mine is arriving tomorrow. Got a new laptop tonight so can`t wait to start using the camera and getting up some decent pics and vids of my car. :driver:


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

I've had a TZ-3 for a few years now & will soon be upgrading to the TZ-10.

My brother has the TZ-8 & its come on leaps & bounds since I got the TZ-3, & I want a HD video recorder, & so why not, TZ-10 here I come.


----------



## richard33dees (Feb 19, 2010)

woohoo, finally got the TZ10. Surprisingly Comet had discounted it to £254.99 online and have an offer on this weekend of 5% off so only paid £242.24  I clicked and collected through Quidco so there should be some additional cashback to come 

Now the fun begins learning how to use it


----------

